# Workbook for Excel is fun 2007



## jhurlo (May 25, 2010)

I've downloaded the book, but want the accompanying workbook: Excel 2007 Is Fun!.xlsm

I've searched the workbooks in the list online, but cannot find it. Can you supply a link? 
Thank you.


----------



## Hero-0952 (May 26, 2010)

Hi jhurlo.

I think you have the wrong site... I will PM you.


----------



## gulshan (Jun 7, 2010)

Seems something interesting? Pls. send me also

jeelu812_AT_yahoo_DOT_com

Obvious substitutions needed...


----------



## MrExcel (Jun 23, 2010)

Excel Is Fun is the YouTube channel for videos produced by Mike Girvin. He and I sometimes record dueling podcasts and Mike is very enthusiastic about Excel. If you search for EXCELISFUN at YouTube, you will find his videos. He probably has an introductory video that will tell you where you can find his sample files. This sounds like one of his sample files.

Bill Jelen


----------



## crife23 (Sep 6, 2011)

I've noticed that worksheet is no longer available, Can anyone provide [FONT=&quot]Excel 2007 Is Fun!.xlsm?[/FONT]


----------



## Derek Brown (Sep 7, 2011)

Welcome to The Board (jhurlo,gulshan and crife23).
Did you mean the files listed at the following page?
http://flightline.highline.edu/mgirvin/excelisfun.htm
Always be careful when downloading workbooks that may contain macros.


----------



## crife23 (Sep 7, 2011)

There used to be the Excel2007IsFun!.xlsm on that page that goes along with the doc but I don't see it anymore.


----------



## Derek Brown (Sep 7, 2011)

Could it be the one on the following page?
http://brianli.com/eBooks/Excel2007/


----------



## crife23 (Sep 7, 2011)

That's it! Thanks Derek! Kudos


----------

